# joining headboard to posts



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

I first want to thank you guys for helping me through my projects. This community has been a great resource and I look forward to the times that I can help folks as much as I have been helped here.

So, here is my situation and I will try to describe this the best I can because I still cannot post pictures for some reason. I am making a king sized bed. I will be keeping the metal frame that holds the foundations and matress but the wood components will hide it, hopefully. I have made the four posts out of 3/4 x 4 3/4 pin oak boards. I put a rabbet on one edge of each of them and made a box for the legs. I have a headboard and foot board glued up and need to attach them to the posts. The headboard measures 42" tall by roughly 76" wide and the footboard is 28" tall. The filler for the posts will be (2) 2 x 4 with a 1/4 layer of plywood glued together and glued inside the boxed leg. I am wondering what would be the best way to attach the glued panels to the legs. my head/ foot boards have not been trimmed to length so I can do something with the ends, if needed. As of right now, I plan to use bed bolts to attach the rails to the posts. Any advice would be appreciated and I am open to make changes if needed.

Thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

farmall said:


> I first want to thank you guys for helping me through my projects. This community has been a great resource and I look forward to the times that I can help folks as much as I have been helped here.
> 
> So, here is my situation and I will try to describe this the best I can because I still cannot post pictures for some reason. I am making a king sized bed. I will be keeping the metal frame that holds the foundations and matress but the wood components will hide it, hopefully. I have made the four posts out of 3/4 x 4 3/4 pin oak boards. I put a rabbet on one edge of each of them and made a box for the legs. I have a headboard and foot board glued up and need to attach them to the posts. The headboard measures 42" tall by roughly 76" wide and the footboard is 28" tall. The filler for the posts will be (2) 2 x 4 with a 1/4 layer of plywood glued together and glued inside the boxed leg. I am wondering what would be the best way to attach the glued panels to the legs. my head/ foot boards have not been trimmed to length so I can do something with the ends, if needed. As of right now, I plan to use bed bolts to attach the rails to the posts. Any advice would be appreciated and I am open to make changes if needed.
> 
> Thanks.


For an "out of sight" connection you could use a connector like this.


















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How to post photos here, a You Tube*


----------



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

I like that connector. I am guess that, since I am connecting a 42" tall "rail" on the headboard that I should probably use 3 of these on each side and maybe 2 on each side of the 28" tall foot board. 

I have viewed this video and it just wont go through. I think it might have something to do with this stupid Windows 8 computer.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Come on, we can help you*



farmall said:


> I have viewed this video and it just wont go through. I think it might have something to do with this stupid Windows 8 computer.


Lots of folks use Windows 8, so that's not it. :no:
Where are your photos stored in your computer,... a photo program like Kodak Easy Share, or something?
Can you see them in My Documents, My Photos?
If you can find them and click "open" they will load into a reply.

You have to click on "Manage Attachments" to get the photo loading screen.
Then when you click on "Browse" you click on the photo you want and they will upload, and it will say "Uploading Files, Please Wait" when it's finished they will show in the window, then you click on "Submit Reply"

It's really that simple, UNLESS your photos are too many pixels LARGE. then it won't work. If you take them with a digital camera with 14 Mega pix it won't work, you will have to go through another step and "resize" them.
You'll need a photo resizing program or use Windows .

We don't know what you're doing wrong, unless you tell us step by step, what you are doing.....

I just attached a photo of my table saw sled and a 30 / 60 triangle because....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

farmall said:


> I like that connector. I am guess that, since I am connecting a 42" tall "rail" on the headboard that I should probably use 3 of these on each side and maybe 2 on each side of the 28" tall foot board.


If you install them right they pull up very tight.



farmall said:


> I have viewed this video and it just wont go through. I think it might have something to do with this stupid Windows 8 computer.


I use Windows 8, and it's not a problem. There are a few ways to get images to post. If you have an image in your computer (pictures), and use the "manage attachments" options, clicking on the "browse" will produce a window of all your pictures. Just click on the one, and then scroll to the right to the "upload" button. Your picture must be within the kb parameters to load, and JPEG works the best. Then in the post, clicking on the paper clip







will drop down the attachment, and wherever you put the cursor indicator will place the image. It will show up as .

Another way is if your image is in a hosting site (like Photobucket), and you want to use the "manage attachment" option, paste the URL in the "upload from a URL file". Scroll to the right and click on the upload. Make note that there is a separate upload button for either an image from your computer or from a URL. Then, clicking on the paperclip, will post the attachment as described above. NOTE: You won't see the actual image until you click on "Preview Post".

Another way, if you have the picture in a hosting site, use the IMG URL to post the image directly in the post. If it's a location URL, add







after the URL. 

Picture size works out best if the image is 850 pixels wide or less. Anything wider will cause the post to be very wide and require all viewers to have to scroll left and right to view.


















.


----------



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

ok. I am going to try one again: I didn't work. I checked the pixel size and it is too big.

I adjusted the setting on the camera and tried again. Lets see how this works.


----------



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

woo hoo! That is my 10' long farm table I just built. This is my first piece of furniture and I am very proud of it but it couldn't have been done without the help of the great guys on here. Now...do you know what I need to do to change size of existing pictures?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

farmall said:


> woo hoo! That is my 10' long farm table I just built. This is my first piece of furniture and I am very proud of it but it couldn't have been done without the help of the great guys on here. Now...do you know what I need to do to change size of existing pictures?


No, that's a pretty good size. It's 600 px wide.

















.


----------



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

my other pics were 3*** by 4***. I think that must have been my problem. I just am not sure how to resize my older pics.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

farmall said:


> I like that connector. I am guess that, since I am connecting a 42" tall "rail" on the headboard that I should probably use 3 of these on each side and maybe 2 on each side of the 28" tall foot board.
> 
> I have viewed this video and it just wont go through. I think it might have something to do with this stupid Windows 8 computer.


Those connectors are meant for connecting the bed rail to the post, only one is used in that application per side and the weight of the bed tends to hold them tight. Using more than one may result in a loose joint unless they are spaced exactly even, particularly if there is little downward pressure on them.

I may be all wet here but I am reading that you are intending to fasten the headboard panels to the posts with them, doubt if that will work due to side racking that will occur with use of the bed.


----------



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

You are correct Frank. I am trying to figure out the best way to attach headboard and footboards to the post. I understand what you are saying. This probably is not the best connector. Any ideas for attaching the boards to the posts? As a recap, I have (2) panels glued up that need a post on each end. They are 42" tall for the headboard and 28" tall for the foot board. The posts are 4 3/4" square. The foot posts will be 38" tall and the head posts will be 67" tall. The assembled head and foot boards will be connected with 8" wide rail boards. My plans are to keep the metal frame that I am using now but it will be concealed by the wood that I am using. This is a king bed and there are (2) foundations (approximately twin sized) that are under the matress. I think I will need this to have support in the middle unless there is a better method, which I am always open to.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

How the panels are connected will depend a lot on grain direction, if the grain runs parallel then they can be fastened directly to the posts, if the grain is running across then you will have to allow for seasonal expansion.

It is very hard to be specific not seeing a photo of what you are doing.


----------



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

Absolutely frank. I apologize. Now that I know how:
Here is the footboard with post (just sitting there) and then a pic of the headboard. I have not glued up the headboard post because I had to order more small clamps.


----------

